# Wie bereite ich ein köstliches Gericht von einer Schleie



## Ksilberpfeil (3. Januar 2020)

Wie bereite ich ein köstliches Gericht mit einer Schleie ?


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Januar 2020)




----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Januar 2020)

Ich versuche etwas subtiler zu antworten - Im Web gibt es sooooo viele Rezepte und Kochanleitungen..... auch regelrechte Tutorials..... 

Wohin soll denn die Reise gehen? 
Traditionelle Rezepte? Internationale Rezepte- auch unter Verwendung von Alkoholika - oder experimentelles mit scharfen Gewürzen? 

Ich hoffe du gehst nicht davon aus, dass jetzt dreißig Leute brav untereinander ihre Rezepte posten - denn die bisherige Erfahrung spricht klar gegen diese Erwartung


----------



## ralle (3. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte mal eine auf dem Teller - kann mich nur noch an jede Menge Gräten erinnern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2020)

Ksilberpfeil schrieb:


> Wie bereite ich ein *köstliches Gericht* mit einer Schleie ?



Gar nicht.
Dafür brauchst du schmackhafte Zutaten wie z.B. Rindfleisch...


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Januar 2020)

(Tinca tinca)
ich hatte mal ein Heber.

Sie war an Land und fühlte sich an wie Samt.

Die Schlei wurde nicht Gedünstete und schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Januar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich versuche etwas subtiler zu antworten -


Also komm, ich war subtil!


----------



## Thomas. (3. Januar 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gar nicht.
> Dafür brauchst du schmackhafte Zutaten wie z.B. Rindfleisch...


Forelle soll auch gehen


----------



## Justsu (7. Januar 2020)

Mensch, sind hier aber alle freundlich und Hilfsbreit im jungen Jahr!

Lieber Ksilberpfeil,
wenn Du hier noch nicht vergrault worden bist (was ich durchaus verstehen könnte!), dann schau doch einmal hier nach:





__





						Sorgenkind Schleie
					

Hallo!    Hat jemand ein gutes Rezept für Schleie? Ich ziehe die magnetisch an, habe aber das Problem, dass ich diese Tiere nicht angemessen zubereiten kann. Die werden immer gummiartig und schwabbelig. Habe schon versucht: Pfanne. Müllerin; Grill. Mariniert und unmariniert.    Räuchern kann ich...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Ich erinnere mich, dass ich mal eine Schleie im Bratschlauch mit verschiedenem Wurzelgemüse gemacht habe, dazu etwas Weisswein in den Schlauch mit rein - war sehr lecker!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Januar 2020)

Als Mittagsessen eignet sich Schleie meiner Meinung nach wegen der vielen, kleine Gräten nicht. Als Abendessen eine 35er, frisch geräucherte Schleie (geht sehr gut mit dem Tischräucherofen), mit Butterbrot und Bier (bei mir gibts noch ein paar Oliven dazu)  ist allerdings was sehr Leckeres.


----------

